# Please help to clear some doubts regarding Express Entry



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hello everyone,
I have been working in BC,Canada since September 2015 under Skill B category.
Both me and my wife have given our IELTS and also got our education assesment done from wes.
However a lot of people that I talk to, say that I need to work here for atleast a year before I apply.:confused2: otherwise it will get rejected.
I am not sure why so, because currently from the points calculator, I get around 440 points and it shows that I am eligible to apply .

Therefore if someone can clarify whether I should wait till I complete 1 year or should I go ahead with my application as I really dont want to goof up since I have most of my documentation ready with me.

Also do I need a job offer from another company along with a new LMIA in order to get the additional 600 points?. or Can I utilise the current LMIA ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rockyj123 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have been working in BC,Canada since September 2015 under Skill B category.
> Both me and my wife have given our IELTS and also got our education assesment done from wes.


You do not give a test, you take a test. If you don't understand something as basic as that one does have to wonder how well you could possibly have done on that test.





> I am not sure why so, because currently from the points calculator, I get around 440 points and it shows that I am eligible to apply .



Have you checked the lower limit for those who have been successful?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I believe you must have worked in Canada for one year before applying for PR status.


----------



## rockyj123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Auld Yin said:


> I believe you must have worked in Canada for one year before applying for PR status.



Thnx Auld Yin.. majority of people that I have spoken to say that but no one is able to point out as to why?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

rockyj123 said:


> Thnx Auld Yin.. majority of people that I have spoken to say that but no one is able to point out as to why?


It's the way the plan is formulated. Presumably to prevent people coming under IEC, immediately applying for PR status and clogging up the system. There are many thousands come per year under the IEC programme. It is a Working Holiday programme and there have been some recent relaxations of the terms of the programme to permit those with a Canadian work record to apply for Permanent status if they qualify.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

rockyj123 said:


> Thnx Auld Yin.. majority of people that I have spoken to say that but no one is able to point out as to why?




Why is irrelevant. If that is the GoC's rule, that is the rule.


----------

